# Update on Egypt: Behind the Tweets



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi all, 

First of all, I am safe and not going anywhere. I worked too hard for what I created and if I ever left it would be on my terms and not being coerced to leave. Although the below text is a bit outdated now, it really shares many of my economical concerns. I am deeply concerned about the EGP plunging against the EUR/USD causing all local investors who have invested in Egypt to now owe a lot more than initially planned. Further causing a loss of investment opportunities and making things a lot worse in Egypt. I believe worst times are ahead before "better" times will be achieved. 



> Update on Egypt: Behind the Tweets
> 
> I know that I have talked to each of you in some capacity, but I wanted to sit down and write a complete reflection on the events of the past three days, especially in anticipation of tomorrow. In all honesty, my speculations that I write to you tonight from my apartment in Zamalek could be completely wiped out by tomorrow’s events, but that is what happens when we live through history.
> 
> ...



link: LDS Freedom Forum - View topic - A word from inside Egypt just before communications died


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Glad your ok xxx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The Obama administration is still watching to see if the Egyptian Government is serious about change. So far, they are not convinced. Their end game hasn't altered. 

What US policymakers want amounts to the current Egyptian government's pro-Western policy, plus democratic legitimacy, plus stability. They believe for that to happen, peace on the streets is essential and serious negotiations about the path to elections are vital. 

They haven't changed their mind about Mr Mubarak: they would still like him to go sooner than September. They just accept that this may not happen.


----------

